# UMC-200 7.1 Home Theater Preamp/Surround Processor (Now On Sale)



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

In case anyone missed this one!

Plus they are offering 25% off upgrades for life.

http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/processors/products/umc200


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

Will HTS be reviewing the UMC-200?


----------

